# Hopper 3 Reboot



## Avonjimmy (Jun 17, 2017)

Does anyone know why the Hopper 3 w Sling would be periodically Automatically Reboot? The Dish Contact has replaced the box, had a Dish Tech here, had me remove the EHD and had me tighten all connections but the Hopper 3 with Sling Reboots periodically such as early morning, watching a live event or a recorded show, late afternoon with sometimes as many as seven reboots in a row! Happened in last 3-4 weeks-never had any problem before! I've given up and ready to throw whole thing out the window (Hopper 3 and 3 Joeys) as it is not RELIABLE!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's a countermeasure against of coder's bugs !
all dish DVRs rebooting midnight or so


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is not what he is describing. The "overnight" reboot on the Hopper 3 (and earlier Hoppers with the new UI) occurs when the receiver is off (not in use). There is an inactivity timer that can be set for the user's preference (including off) to allow the receiver to turn itself off and allow for the reboot and any updates.

Crashing while in use is not a programmed feature. There is likely something wrong with the individual's receiver or the power supplied to the receiver causing the reboot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

could be many reasons ...


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

After a year and a half of pretty much trouble free service my Hopper 3 has been doing the same thing. Rebooting during prime time is a problem because that is when it is recording programs we like to watch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bready,
would you attribute the reboots exclusively to new version of FW ?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

My hopper 3 doesn't do this at all. Only the nightly reboot when I'm not watching TV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unr1 said:


> My hopper 3 doesn't do this at all. Only the nightly reboot when I'm not watching TV


perhaps you're lucky one - try to play PowerBall


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or perhaps it is easier for people to post disparaging remarks, including about equipment they do not own, than post their own experiences.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> perhaps you're lucky one - try to play PowerBall


I don't gamble. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It could be a varying power supply, that is, the house line power. My house power runs between 115-123 volts. This caused quite of bit of trouble with my old 722k including reboots and hard drive failures. I got a line conditioner and it cleared up all those issues.


----------



## Davem001 (Aug 8, 2021)

bready said:


> After a year and a half of pretty much trouble free service my Hopper 3 has been doing the same thing. Rebooting during prime time is a problem because that is when it is recording programs we like to watch.


We've had similar experience! After two years of trouble free DISH(dumped Directv after ATT messed up the user interface) the hopper began to randomly reboot once, or twice a day! Dish replaced the hopper, we've had a tech out and he updated the software just to be sure, lots of troubleshooting but no solution. Then I decided the hopper has to be getting a reset signal through the internet somehow. I disconnected the Cat5 to the hopper and...so far, no reboots! Now all we have to do is figure out the origin of the command...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Uh - no. It doesn't get reboot commands via the Internet. You either reboot the Hopper via the Tools, or powercycle it by unplugging, waiting 10 seconds, then plugging back in. If you're using only CAT5 cable, try CAT5e, CAT6 , or better, or try using WiFI (I would not suggest this without a good strong signal - otherwise your streaming is going to suck).


----------



## Davem001 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok scooper....so why then, after three days, haven't I had a single reboot/reset occur? Prior to disconnecting from the router, I would get one to two resets daily.

Nothing else has changed. This IS a controlled experiment. I realize of course, I cannot stream on demand, or utilize the apps (I still call them programs) provided by DISH, but that's rather a small price to pay for having continuous receiver operation.

Want to rethink what you said?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The receiver may be spontaneously rebooting due to issues on your local network. Disconnecting the network would remove those issues. It is not receiving mysterious reboot commands via the network.

There has been a similar problem with OTA adapters where the receiver spontaneously reboots when an OTA adapter is installed. Removing the OTA adapter stopped those reboots. Likewise, the receiver was not receiving mysterious reboot commands via OTA TV.

These are glitches. When the receiver finds itself if an unstable state it reboots. The cause of the unstable state may be many things, It looks like yours is the LAN connection.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - because mine goes for months on end with ethernet plugged in, and the only reboots are new SW and the daily overnight one. I do have it plugged into a 10/100 switch (not gigabit), but otherwise its about the same.

What is your inactivity timer set for, and what time are you scheduled the overnight reboot. ? You might also try switching ethernet ports - switch to top if on bottom, or vice versa.

Mine is 6 hours inactivity, and set for 2AM reboot.


----------

